# Excel 2007 msvcrt.dll error



## bhumke (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a work laptop running win xp w/ms office 2007.
I use excel a lot to create forms. 
This program is now shutting down every time I try to format/reformat a cell.
The program shuts down (not pc) and auto loads back on---not allowing me to format the cell.

Btw, I'm right clicking, then clicking on "Format" that when the pc freezes, excel shuts down, and then reloads.

I've searched all over the net, reloaded my office software, deleted my excel registry---and the error is still there.

The error signature is...
AppName: excel.exe AppVer: 12.0.6245.1000 AppStamp: 49d64dd6 ModName: msvcrt.dll ModVer: 7.0.2600.5512 ModStamp: 4802a188 FDebug: 0 Offset: 00037a64

Any suggestions, this is driving me crazy plus I need this feature to work!

Any help will be appreciated!
Billie


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

have you installed office 2007 sp2


----------

